# What English/Western Sport would you choose



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Western riders, if you were to switch to English tomorrow, which sport would you pursue?

English riders what sport would you take up if you were to trade in your tack?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I ride hunter/jumper. If I were to switch to western riding I would go into reining because I have meet a lot of great horsemen and women who ride reining. Also I love the way reining horses are built.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

What if we already do both?
I like all of the stiles of riding and injoy learning as much as I can and teaching my horse.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

raywonk said:


> What if we already do both?
> I like all of the stiles of riding and injoy learning as much as I can and teaching my horse.


Then you win!


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a rodeo gal, but I love to get out there and fox hunt/hunter jump!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Yah I think I do. I get to injoy all parts that some riders never even know about.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, both my mom's horse and mine do western, english, trails, you name it. I never have to choose =) Currently teaching mine to jump, and would be jumping my mom's if he wasn't 27. My mom's horse has taught me barrels though...lol. I think there are downsides to all types of riding when taken to the extreme, which is why i like to do a little bit of everything. My mare is one of those super smart types, so we need to change things up all the time anyways. I really want to learn to drive too one day, maybe i'll teach my mare that after the jumping....


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I previously competed western pleasure and barrel racing before I switched to eventing. 

I think it would be fun to try cutting.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

My passion is dressage.
I would love to try my hand at reining.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I ride English but I think it'd be super fun to hop on a cutter!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a predominantly western rider now, reining, cutting & working cow horses. I'd love to try my hand or seat rather at dressage! 

IslandWave, wanna swap horses for a day? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I do cutting and barrel racing, but I would love to try Dressage.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm a predominantly western rider now, reining, cutting & working cow horses. I'd love to try my hand or seat rather at dressage!
> 
> IslandWave, wanna swap horses for a day?


Yes, lets! :wink:


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

If I was a 100% english rider I would switch to reining and barrel racing.
If I was a 100% western rider I would switch to jumping.
..but I ride both disciplines


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I got one I have never done. Bronc riding.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I ride western and I love running poles, but I would switch to eventing.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I ride both english and western but more western, I compete in gaming/barrel racing. I'd love to try reining and cutting but english wise I really want to try cross county (except the step up/down jumps freak me out) and plan on trying dressage someday.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

I ride English (I'm pretty much the standard English gal; jumping, dressage, etc) but would love to take up barrel racing if I could. 

It's almost impossible for me to take up barrel racing though because it is so uncommon in my area. It's all saddle seat here! :|


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I ride both english & western, but i know more about western rideing 
So if i rode western 100% I would love to learn more about show jumping I only took lessons for 2years but never got to show.
And if i rode english a 100% I would like to barriel race.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I ride dressage, if I got into western I would probably try cutting and working cow horses. I tried reining when I was younger and although I love dressage, reining just wasn't my cup of tea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I ride cutters and penners and im getting into team roping. 

Id love to learn how to jump one day.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a hardcore western rider.

If I was to switch, I'd love to learn dressage. I don't have the guts for jumping


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I ride English. Would love to try reining! I want to go to a reining show this summer they look like such a riot!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

well.. I'm not sure I REALLY ride either. I'm just a casual trail rider, mostly (I also drive) ... but since I usually ride in a western saddle, I guess you'd call me western. - So. I'd love to learn dressage. I dream about being a "good enough" rider to jump.. but seriously don't have the guts for That!!! (not that it takes Less skill to ride dressage... I guess that didn't really sound the way I wanted it to) =)~


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I ride english but if I went western I'd do ranch sorting. I have already dabbled in it with 4-H and think it is sooo much fun!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I would do ranch work. :wink:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mounted shooting


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

If I were to switch to english, I would do cross country.


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a Reiner and I love it! But if I was going to switch I think I would go into jumping, in particular cross country  my friend is training my qh mare how to jump and i love watching them. I
So excited for their first show in two weeks!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I do H/J right now (with a bit of dressage thrown in) and if I were to do western riding ... I think I'd do cutting/penning.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> mounted shooting


Nice.....


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> Nice.....


yup I want to shoot ballons


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm an eventer, and have been riding english for 10, nearly 11, years now. I also ride western pleasure, and a little bit of gaming. I have been to a few rodeos as well. If I switched to western as my main, I would choose calf roping! soo fun


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait! I changed my mind. Because I am a pretty versatile rider, I'd like to try vaulting. I wish I was fit enough for it in the first place, but that'd just be awesome! Also, I don't think it's considered western nor english? Anybody know?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I do hunter or jumper riding now. I REALLY want to start eventing, though.
If I had to switch to Western I would do something with cows. I know, vague, but I think cows are cool. Moo, and all that.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

I ride western but if i were ever to really get into english it would be eventing


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I ride all around western... mostly barrel racing. If I were to switch I'd either event or switch to just dressage =)


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Hmm well uhh I can't answer this right since I ride both but I will tell you what Im getting into.

English- Cross country. I live ON the Rio grande river, plenty of fallen down trees, leaves un even terrian. I also live right next to a mountain with STUNNING equestion camps with premade XC coarses.

Western- Barrel racing. Right now I'm training a 17 year old project horse, he only likes to stay faster then a trot when he bolts. BUT my gym coach has a barrel racing star (in my area) and I get to ride him and someday show him.


----------

